# Mystery Creature



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

I was feeding my fish today and saw this little dude in one of my ponds. It had four legs and a tail, so I'm pretty sure it's related to the Loch Ness Monster. ;o)


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

awww cute little "almost developed" little frog!


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

its a frog inbetween the tadpole and adult stages


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

yep I've seen one of those before. I've made one repetidly bang it's head on a glass tank. It's probably harmless.


----------



## Barb (Jun 25, 2006)

How cute! We have 5 or 6 Leopard frogs that have moved into our new pond. I imagine one day in the next few years I might see one of those "mystery creatures", too.


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

I saw him again today. I was feeding the fish and he popped up suddenly. I just hope he doesn't leap up and go for my jugular some day when I'm leaning over the surface of the pond.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

How big are your fish... its a wonder they didnt eat him before he got that big. But that is a cute little "almost" frog you got there. lol.
Niki


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

I just have guppies and rainbow fish in that pond. He'll probably be making a meal of the fish soon!


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

zFrogs normally don't eat fish. They will occasionially mistake them for food but then spit them back out. If that happens too often though the fish will get stressed and die.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Bit, I've had frogs sometimes go after smaller fish, but it's very rare. Watch out though...by having one frog in there that just about guarantees you'll have a lot more coming..

In our old big pond we thought it was cute because a little frog moved in, two weeks later we had over twenty. Was kinda cool but annoying when you had 3 bullfrogs the size of your hand croaking at night.


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

see line 1 word 2


----------

